
The Most Corrupt President in American History? - andrenth
http://manhattancontrarian.com/blog/2018/1/26/obama-the-most-corrupt-president-in-american-history
======
thyrsus
"far worse is corruption in the form of use by an elected official of the
powers of the government to advantage one side of the political divide (his or
her own, of course) over the other".

The examples given: failure to prosecute "New Black Panther" voter
intimidation; IRS enforcement against political organizations; accepting
donations in return for failure to prosecute financial institutions.

My reaction: "...And there's a legal limit to the snow here In Camelot."

